# what is the best ensemble from japan for franco-flemish masters?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey i know japan has everything musically

So im looking for a japanese worshiper of franco-flemish genieous, i heeard a japanese ensemble peformed Vaet sacrd work and it was, awesome...

Japanese, please unlighten me, on your renaissance ensemble top notch ones?

Arrigato & sayonara japanese, and i salute my dear friends and followers and gentle souls t les bien pensants de ce monde, thee goodwill thinkers of this planet deprofundis honnor you.
:tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

"What is the best ensemble from Japan for Franco-Flemish masters?"

Boy if I had a nickel for every time someone asked this question...


----------

